# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  مذكره عمليه فى جنحة بلاغ كاذب قضى فيها بالبراءه

## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

* 
*

*  محكمة حنح ثان المحلة الجزئية * 
*        دائرة / الثلاثاء * *)*

*بدفــــــاع*
* ( متهمة )*  * ضــــــد* 
*1-          * *  متهم*
*2-          * * ( مدعين بالحق المدنى )*
*والمقيمتان بناحية ثان المحلة الكبرى ش محمد شكوكو بجوار استديو* 
* الطلبــــــــــات*
*تلتمس المتهمة وبحق من عدالة المحكمة الموقرة القضاء بالبراءة من الاتهام المسند اليها ورفض الدعوى المدنية والزام رافعها بالمصروفات إستنادا إلى :-* 
*أولا  انتفاء أركان جريمة البلاغ الكاذب فى حق المتهمة** 0*
*ثانيا/ عدم حجية أمر الحفظ الإداري الصادر من النيابة العامة أمام محكمة الموضوع 0*
*ثالثا / عدم جدية تحريات المباحث التي صدر بناء عليها أمر الحفظ 0* 
*                     الوقائـــــــــع*
حيث أنة وبتاريخ 13/1/2005م تقدمت المتهمة بشكوى قيدت برقم 50/112أحوال قسم ثان المحلة قيدت بعد ذلك برقم  لسنة 2005م جنح قسم ثان المحلة مضمونها كاالاتى :- 
*(إن المتهمة قد إتهمت المدعيين بالحق المدنى حيث أنة و بتاريخ 6/1/2005م قامتا بسرقة إنسيالها الذهب والمبين وصفا وقيمة بالاوراق وحال تواجدها هى والمدعيتان بالحق المدنى بمنزلها وبشقتها 0000)* 
** وبتاريخ 23/3/2005م إجريت تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة وبناء على طلب النيابة العامة بعد صدورها القرار بحفظ المحضر لعدم كفاية الاستدلالات 0* 
*-     * *وجاءت المفاجأة بتحريات المباحث الهزلية والتى أسفرت عن وجود خلافات سابقة بين الطرفين مما أدى الى عدم صحة الواقعة 000؟؟؟؟؟؟*
***_ملحوظـــــــة هامــــــــــــــة_ 
*-حيث أن الطرفين وهم أصدقاء وزملاء دراسة وتربطهم علاقات حميمة وأسرية ولايوجد خلافات نهائيا بينهم وكانوا يتقابلون يوميا وبصفة مستمرة للخروج سويا لمقابلة أصدقائهم وهذا ماقررتة المتهمة بأقوالها بمحضر جمع الاستدلالات بشأن واقعة السرقة مما يدل بوضوح على عدم جدية التحريات وعدم التعويل عليها بالمرة كدليل حيث أنها مجرد قرينة جاءت على لسان محررها ولا تتفق مع الواقع 00  * 
*                        الدفــــــاع*
*أولا/ انتفاء أركان جريمة البلاغ الكاذب فى حق المتهمة  00* 
*أ/ الركن المادي :-                  ب/ الركن المعنوي* 
*   عدم توافر الركن المادى لجريمة البلاغ الكاذب قبل المتهمة خاصة وأن الواقعة التى تضمنها البلاغ المقدم من المتهمة صحيحة ولا يؤثر فى صحة الواقعة تحريات المباحث الهزيلة والتي لأتمت للواقع بصلة , وكذا أمر الحفظ الإداري الصادر من النيابة المختصة*
** وقد قررت محكمة النقض بحكمها بالاتى :-*
*إستناد الحكم فى إدانة الطاعن لجريمة البلاغ الكاذب الى مجرد صدور حكم ببراءة المدعى بالحقوق المدنية فى الدعوى التى أتهمة الطاعن فيها دون استظهارة ما إذا كان حكم البراءة إقيم على عدم صحة الاتهام او الشك فية وعدم تدليلة على توافر القصد الجنائى لدية 00 قصور* 
*الطعن رقم 2687 لسنة 62 ق جلسة 5/12/2001م* 

*الركن المعنوي ( القصد الجنائي ) 00          * 
*إن القصد الجنائي فى جريمة البلاغ الكاذب هو قصد عام وخاص وقد عرفته محكمة النقض فى العديد من أحكامها بأنة ( يجب لتوافر القصد فى جريمة البلاغ الكاذب أن يكون المبلغ قد أقدم على التبليغ مع علمة بان الوقائع التى أبلغ عنها مكذوبة وأن الشخص المبلغ فى حقة برئ مما نسب الية , وأن يكون ذلك بنية الاضرار بالمبلغ ضدة* 
**وقضت محكمة النقض بأن ( الركن الأساسي فى هذة الجريمة هو تعمد الكذب فى التبليغ وهذا يقتضى علم المبلغ علما يقينيا لا يداخلة أى شك فى أن الواقعة التي أبلغ بها كاذبة ) بمعنى أن العلم المفترض غير كافى لتوافر أركان هذه الجريمة وهذا ما يعبر عن القصد العام* 
**    كفاية عدم توافر ركن الكذب للقضاء بالبراءة* 
*   نقض رقم 596لسنة 15ق جلسة 26/2/1945 م* 
*أما بالنسبة الى القصد الخاص فى هذة الجريمة والمقصود بة نية الاضرار كما وصفتة محكمة النقض هو أمر موضوعي لايمكن إفتراضة فالمتهم يستهدف ببلاغة أن ينال المجنى علية عقابا لايستحقة ولاشك فى نزول هذا العقاب إضرار بة فاذا انتفت هذة النية فلاقيام لجريمة البلاغ الكاذب 0 وفى هذا الشأن قضت محكمة النقض* 
*( بانة يشترط لتوافر القصد الجنائى فى جريمة البلاغ الكاذب أن يكون المبلغ عالما بكذب الوقائع ومن ثم فان مجرد تقصير المتهم فى إثبات الدليل على صحة البلاغ لايؤدى بالفعل والمنطق الى ثبوت علم بكذب البلاغ )0* 
*                    طعن رقم 928 لسنة 54 ق جلسة 27/1/85* 
*إستناد الحكم فى إدانة الطاعن لجريمة البلاغ الكاذب الى مجرد صدور حكم ببراءة المدعى بالحقوق المدنية فى الدعوى التى أتهمة الطاعن فيها دون استظهارة ما إذا كان حكم البراءة إقيم على عدم صحة الاتهام او الشك فية وعدم تدليلة على توافر القصد الجنائى لدية 00 قصور* 
*الطعن رقم 2687 لسنة 62 ق جلسة 5/12/2001م* 
*ثانيا / عدم حجية أمر الحفظ الصادر من النيابة العامة أمام محكمة الموضوع 0*
**  إن قرار السيد وكيل النيابة العامة وهو المهيمن والمسيطر على القرار قد جاء مسبقا على تحريات المباحث ومخالفا لنصوص المواد 796-798-809 وما بعدها من تعليمات النيابة العامة لانة أفصح عن قرارة بالحكم دون التأكد من صحة الواقعة وهذا مخالف للتعليمات والتي أوجبت بعدم التصرف فى القضايا قبل استيفاء جميع عناصرها وأيضا خالفت التعليمات عندما أصدرت قرارها بالحفظ بدون أن تقوم بأى إجراء من إجراءات* 
*التحقيق بل أعطت الضوء الاخضر للتحريات بعدم صحة الواقعة بعد صدور قرارها بالحفظ*
*وقد قررت محكمة النقض فى العديد من أحكامها بذلك* 
*عدم إشتراط صدور حكم بالبراءة أو أمر بالحفظ لثبوت كذب البلاغ* 
*                   نقض رقم 1607 لسنة 8 ق جلسة 6/6/38*
**-لاحجية لامر الحفظ الصادر من النيابة العامة على دعوى البلاغ الكاذب حيث أن هذا الامر لاتتقيد بة المحكمة التى تنظر دعوى البلاغ الكاذب حيث أنة لايبنى الا على بحث المدلول الظاهر للدلائل التى كانت أمام المحقق دون تغلغل فيها كما أنة مؤقت بطبيعته إذ يجوز العدول عنة مت جدت أدلة أو مجرد دلائل جديدة 00 ويجوز للمحكمة أن تقول بصحة الواقعة على الرغم من هذا القرار وتقضى بالبراءة من البلاغ الكاذب* 
*          (* نقض فى 27/1/1980 س 31 رقم 2ص17)
*ثالثا / عدم جدية تحريات المباحث التى صدر بناء عليها أمر الحفظ* 
حيث أن تحريات المباحث قد جاءت مرسلة ومسطرة نتيجة مجاملة المدعيين بالحق المدنى لوجود علاقة بهم بأحد الضباط  بمباحث القسم فقد جاءت مخالفة للواقع وللحقيقة لانها قررت بوجود خلافات سابقة بين الطرفين وبالتالى عدم صحة الواقعة وهذا غير صحيح لان الطرفين وهم أصدقاء وزملاء دراسة ويتردد كلا منهم بمسكن الاخر بل الاكثر من ذلك ووصل بهم الامر الى إرتداء الثياب أيضا 00
*- مما يعد هذة التحريات باطلة بطلانا مطلقا كما أنها تعد قرينة إدانة وليس دليل على عدم صحة الواقعة لانها تعبر عن رأى محررها نتيجة المجاملة وليس على الواقع 00* 


*                                بناء عليـــــــة* 
*نلتمس من عدالتكم القضاء وبحق ببراءة المتهمة وهى طالبة ومستقبلها بين أيدى عدالتكم من التهمة المنسوبة اليها ورفض الدعوى المدنية 000*
*اخيكم العبد الفقير الى الله*
*البسيونى محمود ابو عبده*

----------

